
TypeScript Bliss - orange8
https://github.com/microsoft/TypeScript/blob/master/lib/lib.es2015.promise.d.ts#L41
======
orange8
Some more joy:
[https://github.com/fabiospampinato/store/blob/master/src/rea...](https://github.com/fabiospampinato/store/blob/master/src/react/use_store.ts)

